# Wild flower ID



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Have several of these growing in the "pasture". The base looks sort'a like a dandelion, but thicker and more jagged, but not pointy.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Marsh mallow?

http://www.eattheweeds.com/edible-wild-flowers/

http://eattheweeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/marshmallow1.jpg


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

No, not a marsh mallow, different greenery & not on a stalk like this one. Thanks for the effort though!


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe Hollyhock?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

gran26 said:


> Maybe Hollyhock?


I was going to say hollyhock but it's not a wildflower; but I think it is in the mallow family too...










http://www.beautanicals.com.au/hollyhock.html


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hollyhocks are in the Mallow family, but that looks like a straight up Hollyhock to me.
They spread, they reseed etc.. and they were a very popular farmstead plant back in the day.
They were grown in front of the outhouseBut it is an ancient plant and 'true' hollyhocks, like what you have, bear little resemblance to the new fangled varieties now.
I would treasure and care for them.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Moth Mullein. http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=265


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinking it was some sort of wild hollyhock, but the leaves are WAY different. But KS Farmer got it! Moth Mullein! Thanks everyone....I can now add this one to my "Hey, I know what that is!"


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. good catch.
The blossoms just looked so large..


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

pretty


----------

